# Can I overclock my system?



## Mozo (Oct 23, 2007)

Power supply: Thermaltake XP550 NP 430 W
CPU: AMD Athlon X2 6000+ 3ghz
CPU Fan: Thermaltake Big Typhoon CL-P0114
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-M52S-S3P revision 2
Ram: Kingston 2gb (1gb x2) PC2-5300 DDR2 (333 Mhz)
Graphics: 512mb 9600 gt gigabyte
Cooling: 120mm fan at the back upper side (I think it's intake)
Temps: Idle: 35
Load: 55

Is my system ok to overclock? My friend said I could get it up to 3.6ghz but I really doubt thats gonna happen.

And BTW this is something else but should I put a fan at the front bottom so that there's a constant airflow? My computer doesn't seem to be overheating so I don't think it's necessary.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your power supply and existing ram will not let you get far overclocking .......... just about far enough to get into trouble


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your power supply and existing ram will not let you get far overclocking .......... just about far enough to get into trouble


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

Perhaps I would think you meant back upper case fan is exhaust. Double check your arrows on the case fan itself. The arrow should point out of your case. A front case fan is always good for airflow through your case. Cools your case and Motherboard. 

Linderman's right you would need to upgrade your Ram to DDR2 800 or DDR2 1066. Here is a reference to compare what you have and what your set up can handle. http://www.pricewatch.com/system_memory/. As far as power supply you will likely need more than you have. Not my best area of knowledge. If you chose to overclock I would start small and not push it. Download a temperature Motherboard and CPU monitor like this one. http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Info/Motherboard-Monitor.shtml. Best of luck.


----------



## Mozo (Oct 23, 2007)

My friend just told me my ram is 800mhz and the LINK speed was 333mhz.Sorry about that.He also said that my PSU would be sufficient enough because my parts dont require too much power. If i just left my system alone how far do u think I could get up to?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

depends if your ram is rated to accept higher voltage than stock 1.8 volts ........ good overclocking ram is rated for 2.0 -2.1volts


you might be able to get to 3.2ghz overclocking stresses a power supply quite a bit; if the power supply does not have the head room and internal build quality ....... it will supply "dirty" power to your system 

your call............ I dont know of a single high quality power supply Thermaltake makes in the 550 watt class ........... they have toughpower 650 /750 / 850 / 1000 / 1200 are top of the heap in the market .......... but not below 650


your call ............. its your $$$


----------

